
Ask HN: Dressing Up for a Job Interview? - jason_slack
I haven&#x27;t interviewed in about 10 years (IIRC).<p>I have an interview with a bank for a developer position. It&#x27;s 2 hours both personal and technical interview combined.<p>I don&#x27;t own a pair of slacks or a tie. I can go buy clothes to wear but is this really required now-a-days?<p>Can I just go in a &quot;dressier&quot; pair of jeans and a button down or sweater?<p>Or is the interview process still a dress up event?
======
ErrantX
Just ask the recruiter outright the expected style. They want you to be hired
so will happily give you everything they can for you to be successful!

Generally tidy dressing, no matter what you wear, and grooming will give a
good impression.

Dress expectations is a good marker for you too; if they expect full suit, and
all your interviewers wear ties, what read does that give you on their
culture?

Finally; overdressing can only ever give an impression of eagerness (vs
underdressing which can set you back) so err on the side of caution.

Ultimately, any good company should care more about your skills than your
clothes....

~~~
jason_slack
I thought skills over dress too. I could ask the HR department as they called
me, it's not through a recruiter.

~~~
ErrantX
HR will be the same; they want you to know what you need to be successful :)

